# holster fit of XD45 vs other service XD's



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

My thread here about a tight holster fit brings up a question I thought might warrant it's own thread.. If Springfield actually posted width spec's it'd be an easy look up, but... 

Is there a significant dimensional differences in the XD45 frame/slide/trigger-guard dimensions like my .45 Compact verses the other 4" XD's such as the 9mm or .40 S&W or .357 Sig?

Should holster fit for any XD typically also include the .45?

Discuss.. :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Lacking specific information from Springfield the Holster Manufacturers are your next best source of information. Prior to posting an opinion in your related post I visited Blade Tech's web page where I determined they manufacture and market holsters specific to the XD45 series and another set of comparable holsters specific to the XD9/40 series. I could but don't plan to visit Galco, Don Hume etc and will most likely find the same situation should I do so.

You might want to verify or disprove my finding by visiting those and some other Holster manufacturer web sites.

Edit: I should have mentioned the XDM Requires yet another model specific series of Holsters.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Just sampled one belt holster at Galco.. 
The "Concealable Belt Holster":
Same part# for either 9/40 or 45.

In other thread I'm posting response from Blackhawk on my leather holster "it'll be tight but will loosen up.. Should fit the 45".


----------

